# Venge Pro Project Black -- Anyone have info?



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Folks-
I just picked up a new bike -- 2012 Venge Pro with Ultegra Di2 in the Project Black color scheme. I was looking through the Specialized archive and couldn't find any info on this frame -- can anyone on the forum shed some light on what I have? The bike is absolutely beautiful in its UD carbon finish, and I can't wait to get some wheels on it and tear it up. Thanks for your help,


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

Post pictures


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Best I have right now, I just unpacked it. I'll be selling those wheels are going deeper. 

View attachment 277890


View attachment 277889


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Where did you buy it? One LBS around here had a flat project black Venge Pro a bit after the Venge was initially released.


----------



## lopott (Jun 27, 2010)

What size looks big. I am 6'4" ride a 62 madone. But only have a 34" inseam worried about the 61 venge stand over height. Welcome to suggestions, new shop so no chance to tryout.

Thanks


----------

